# stbxh is totally cracked



## justkate (May 31, 2011)

i don't know any other way to explain him or if there is any way to explain him anymore.

our youngest was talking to him today (he can call his father whenever he wishes) and the jist of the conversation was that since daddy had a girlfriend would mummy get a boyfriend? the answer he was given was no mummy won't have boyfriends because i am her husband and she won't have any boyfriends.

ummmm WTF?????? he can walk away from our marriage to go be with a child and i'm not supposed to ever date?? how messed is that thinking and what a comment to make to our youngest. 

while i would not consider dating while separated (makes me no different than him and it is still cheating in my books) i do not eliminate the possibility once we are divorced. 

i guess the concept of separated and getting a divorce are something he just doesn't grasp. i so wish i could get the dirt on him to file under adultery and then it could be over so much sooner. 

i just can't believe that i can still be surprised by the garbage that he comes out with and what he feels he can justify.


----------



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha - I know this feeling all too well. My H has already hooked up with someone else (after 4/5 weeks of leaving) and I can see the thought of me with someone else is freaking him out!!!

I just let him think what he wants and refuse to confirm or deny anything! Its the not knowing that annoys him!!


----------

